# Art Culture & Cuisine by Phyllis Pray Bober



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Has anyone read Bober's "Art, Culture & Cuisine, Ancient and Medieval Gastronomy" yet (see full info below). I just bought it. It has a long bibliography, full notes, some recipes. What do you think of it? 

Phyllis Pray Bober. Art, culture, and cuisine : ancient and medieval gastronomy (Chicago : University of Chicago Press, c1999.) - LC Control Number: 98-36867 ISBN 0-226-06253-8


----------



## compassrose (Jun 1, 2001)

I have not... but I keep drooling over it every time I'm in my local bookstore. All my favourite things -- art, medieval history, and food -- in one book! Too expensive, though. I must keep telling myself that, even though I KNOW one day it will follow me home.


----------

